# Mineral Wash Chemical Name



## Mortifier (May 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to find out what the actual mineral is called that is used to do a mineral wash process. I've been to dye houses before and I recall it being really fine rocks, almost like crystals that dissolve during the process. I believe it may be sodium silicate or calcium silicate (those sound familiar). Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Mortifier (May 12, 2008)

no response - bump


----------

